# Newbie questions



## westtx77 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bought myself an intro fly reel with some of my Christmas money just to piddle around with. I like the idea of a new challenge and potentially catching fish on light tackle. I have 0 prior fly experience and I'm basically learning through trial and error and from Youtube, but I still have some questions and hopefully I can pick up some tips from some of you veterans out there!

First things first, I'm running a 5 wt 8 ft rod with WF line and a 7'6 tapered leader. Primarily in saltwater right now just because that's the closest water to my apartment. However from the posts on here it seems like the place to start is freshwater (bass,perch,crappie, etc).

The biggest question I have right now is how far should I be able to throw this setup? It seems to really run out of juice at about 25-30 feet and I can't seem to get it out there any further, even with the wind at my back. I obviously have plenty of line left and I think it would benefit me if I COULD get it out there more. 

The other major question I have is what sort of stripping techniques should I be using? Right now I have a tan/brown shrimp looking thing tied on. I've varied the strip from fast, slow, popping, etc and haven't gotten any hits (I know there's fish in the water b/c I've caught plenty on regular tackle). 


Ultimately I would like to get hooked up to a red one of these days, but baby steps first.

As always, thanks for the help!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

become a member of www.texasflyfishers.org which is a great place to learn about fly fishing.

I really got a boost on casting distance from watching "Taming the Wind" by Prescott Smith. You can google this and there are some videos of others showing the technique or just buy his video.

Joan Wulff(sp) has some good videos on casting technique.

Learning to double haul will make your casting better.

Joe


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Give me a call , I am in Freeport just down the road from you. Come by the shop and we can get you pointed in the right direction with your casting. DC


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I started out in your shoes about a year and a half ago...and I've been obsessed ever since. There is a lot of info out there...and a lot to learn...but take it one step at a time. 

First off....your cast. The best casting vids that I've found are under the YouTube username of "Bumcast". These guys are out of New Zealand, and give some really good tutorials with animations and lots of hi-def slow-mo. I went a step further, and got their dvd, "Casts That Catch Fish" for Christmas...its awesome! But, the free vids on YouTube will get you started...look for the ones labeled "Essentials". 

Timing is everything...well, a big part, anyway. Short Cast = Short Pause, Long Cast = Long Pause. If you hear the line making a sound like a cracking whip, you're not pausing long enough...and if this is the case, don't be shy about looking back over your casting shoulder and watching your line as the loop unfolds. Once you learn this basic, you'll be casting 40+ feet with ease. 

Later, once you have the basics down, you'll want to learn to double-haul. Its kinda like patting your head and rubbing your tummy at first...but once you have it, it comes natural. I finally got the timing and muscle memory down a few months ago in Mexico...and I'm not kidding when I say it easily added 20+ feet to my casts! I waited too long to learn it, about a year, don't wait that long! 

Another tip...get more leaders! For some strange reason, I thought the leader that came with my first setup would last for a long time. HA! You'll go through them pretty quick...whether from fish or wind-knots...and they're relatively cheap.

Don't feel like you need to go nuts buying all sorts of flies. Start with some basics that you know will catch fish. In the salt, you could get a few Deceivers and a few Clousers and you're good to get out there and practice. In freshwater, just get some smaller bugs...nothing fancy...perch aren't that picky. And the Clousers will work well for bass! 

Welcome to the obsession, man...its an awesome challenge. I've been fishing all my life, but fly fishing has consumed me for the last year and a half. Its a gear-intensive sport...so be careful with the pocketbook!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Basspro shop in Pearland offers free casting lessons on saturday morning. Good place to start. 
Your setup is good for fresh water but too light for salt. If you want to fish saltwater I would recommend and 8 or 9wt. Most people use and 8 wt but the 9 is easier for beginers to get the distance they need. 
For distance in fresh water 30ft is adequate and the pearch and bass in the neighorhood ponds and creeks can be a blast.
I saltwater you realy need 40ft and accurate. That is+ - 1 foot of your target when you are sight casting.
So my advice is get a lesson or two and then practice on the pearch until spring the go for the Reds.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

If you're only able to cast 35', double hauling is NOT the next thing to learn. You need to learn better fundamentals. This means 10-2, timing, proper application of power and acceleration, etc. These aren't things that can be easily explained in text. Having somebody show you and critique your cast is the way to go. Then it just takes practice.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

One of the good places to find what/when/which flies to use is at the Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival listed on this board. Try to find some time to visit and don't be afraid to ask questions. Everybody was a beginner once.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

good luck,, and practice a lot.

but.....

dont forget to use sun glasses and a big hat. you dont want to hook yourself in the learning curve.

.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Boboe said:


> If you're only able to cast 35', double hauling is NOT the next thing to learn. You need to learn better fundamentals. This means 10-2, timing, proper application of power and acceleration, etc. These aren't things that can be easily explained in text. Having somebody show you and critique your cast is the way to go. Then it just takes practice.


yep take some lessons from a pro or you will get frustrated, they can be free btw

and work on a city pond w nothing behind you for starters


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Echoing what others have said.... take a lesson to learn good fundamentals. You can practice all day long, but if your fundamentals aren't right, you'll just be practicing the wrong movements. You'll be much happier, and a better caster sooner, by taking lessons to begin with. That will prevent bad habits from setting in early.

For example, 80% of a good cast, especially salt water cast, is the back cast. Most people don't realize that, ignore the back cast, and wonder why their cast falls short or has no power. They then try to cast with more force, which is not what you want to do. Lessons will help you learn this.

Good luck, let us know how it goes. I remember when I started, 35' to 40' was all I can do. With lessons and the right practice I can now visit my backing, but more importantly, drop the fly on a plate from 60' to 70' out.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> yep take some lessons from a pro or you will get frustrated, they can be free btw
> 
> and work on a city pond w nothing behind you for starters


Where can you get free lessons? I was really wanting to do the Fly Fishing Academy that Texas Flyfishers puts on but unfortunately I'll be on my honeymoon during that first week of the class.

Also, how far should an efficient caster be able to throw using just a single haul? I'm usually fishing from a kayak so thus far distance hasn't been too much of an issue since I can get pretty close to the fish I'm after. I realize eventually i'll need to learn to double haul, but I was just curious as to what an average distance I should be able to achieve with a single haul before I try to move on to the double. I'm sure the answers will vary but maybe just an average or are my fundamentals and throwing tight loops more of the issue?

Thanks for all of the help guys, there's always great info on this board.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

That is a tough one to answer because it really depends on how good your back cast is. The back cast is a majority of the line speed and load needed for a good forward cast. Using a single haul, you should be able to put 40' to 50' out in three false casts. However, that means you have to let line out during your cast, which takes timing.

Double hauling isn't just about distance, it is about generating line speed quickly to deliver the fly in as few false casts possible. Good mechanics and hauling equal distance, but the most important part of fly fishing is accuracy and timing.

I taught the double haul recently to someone and did so by casting at the waist with the rod parallel to the ground. I had them lay the line out behind them (straight out, like from a cast), start a cast and haul, then set down the line in front of them. Then I reversed it. I had them start the back cast with the line on the ground from the forward cast, perform the haul, then lay down the line again behind them. Breaking up the haul in two helps learn the timing on the forward and back cast strokes.

Lastly, there is a haul, then there is a power snap. The haul starts the line speed, but there should be a down-ward snap of a few inches in your line hand that matches the power stroke of the rod. When these two match up, that is when the rod's load, haul and line speed come together.

Some of the best free information on the web is on the Winston web site. If you have time, check out this clinic, which includes excerpts from Joan Wulff's casting book. It goes over the power snap, working up to hauling, and then putting the two together:

http://web.winstonrods.com/resources/clinic


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Any of you guys that are just getting started feel free to call or come by if you are wanting instruction in casting or need some info. We are more than happy to help you guys out. Saltwater, single hand ,switch or spey give me a call if we can help..............................DC


----------



## westtx77 (Oct 8, 2011)

dc1502 said:


> Give me a call , I am in Freeport just down the road from you. Come by the shop and we can get you pointed in the right direction with your casting. DC


DC, can you PM me your info? I'm out of school on Monday, if you guys are open and the weather cooperates, I'd be interested in driving over for a visit!


----------

